# KEO Grey 4.5 cleats?



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Has anyone been able to track down the Keo 4.5 degree Grey cleats? I'm not having much look on line and not even sure if they are available yet. Would a LBS be able to get them even though Veltec doesn't show them as an available accessory?
Thanks


----------



## mellowjohnnycanada (Aug 25, 2004)

The 4.5 grey kleats for the Keo are just starting to ship so you should see them soon.


----------



## gmikes (Sep 28, 2002)

www.competitivecyclist.com has them. I got a pair from them about two weeks ago.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

*Got 'em*

Picked them up from competitive cyclist last week. Much prefer them over the Red, with just the right amount of float.


----------

